# REARTH Ringke preorder for i515 w/extended battery



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

As the topic says a company has finally made a case to fit the LTE Nexus with the extended battery.... supposedly. I ordered one about 30 minutes ago. Not sure when they will ship as it's just a preorder, but sounds promising. Already spent about $100 trying to find a case that fits with the extended battery so $20 more won't hurt, plus it's free shipping. Here is the link 
http://www.rearthusa.com/verizon_galaxy_nexus_slim.html
When it arrives in will post pics of the fit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks for posting this, just ordered one myself. I was going naked for the past few days cause I'm sick of the verizon silicon case but after seeing some cracked screen threads im paranoid haha. Hopefully this one is a keeper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

A week after I order the ringke slim they come out with this! Oh well, the regular one fits anyways.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got three non-Verizon cases that fit with the extended just fine.

Amazon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

My otter box defender works fine also...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

S-line tpu cases fit fine with ext batt also. Ebay. Prices can't be beat.

Just pre-ordered the Ringke case and 2 if their screen protectors. Their screen protectors look better than the Steinheil I currently have. The Steinheil is about 2mm smaller than the screen on all 4 sides and the Ringke covers the entire screen. The site states shipping should be on the 19th. Can't wait.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> S-line tpu cases fit fine with ext batt also. Ebay. Prices can't be beat.
> 
> Just pre-ordered the Ringke case and 2 if their screen protectors. Their screen protectors look better than the Steinheil I currently have. The Steinheil is about 2mm smaller than the screen on all 4 sides and the Ringke covers the entire screen. The site states shipping should be on the 19th. Can't wait.


I stilk have the ringke screen protector that came with the cover but.didn't.notice that it covered more. Is it anti fingerprint or no?


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Ugh, two weeks after I get the regular slim. Using the extended battery without the door in the slim version *will* eventually lead to cracking along the edges from stress.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Barf said:


> I stilk have the ringke screen protector that came with the cover but.didn't.notice that it covered more. Is it anti fingerprint or no?


Not sure if it's the same protector as the one you got. Their website states that is a new and improved protector than the original one they sold. It does say it's anti fingerprint.


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

Love my Diztronic TPU case. Fits the extended battery perfectly. $10 on amazon.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

bekyndnunwind said:


> Love my Diztronic TPU case. Fits the extended battery perfectly.


Just got mine and I love it. Matte black is the sex. Actually pretty slim.

Might try the ringke in the near future though. I change my cases like I change my underwear.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Ugh, two weeks after I get the regular slim. Using the extended battery without the door in the slim version *will* eventually lead to cracking along the edges from stress.


Cracking of the screen? I'm using the same setup as you. What evidence do you have of this screen cracking?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> Not sure if it's the same protector as the one you got. Their website states that is a new and improved protector than the original one they sold. It does say it's anti fingerprint.


I just ordered mine a week ago, hopefully its the new one. Ill test it out.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to order this. Been going without a cover. Note to decide white or matte black.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Barf said:


> Cracking of the screen? I'm using the same setup as you. What evidence do you have of this screen cracking?


Maybe I worded that wrong, haha. The case has stress cracks on the upper left hand side. Some people had the same problem over at XDA from trying to use the slim with their extended batteries.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Maybe I worded that wrong, haha. The case has stress cracks on the upper left hand side. Some people had the same problem over at XDA from trying to use the slim with their extended batteries.


Haha you farkin scared me man. I was gonna order one, and just switching the case when I swap from extended to regular lol


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was one of the people that had emailed rearth about making this case specific for the LTE CDMA Gnex with extended battery. There were about 24 other people on the email list that rearth had sent out about this pre-order. Goes to show that manufacturers DO listen sometimes.

FYI, the release date in the original email was stated as March 16. Can't wait


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Just pre ordered mine. I like how it has the usb covers with it. Nice touch


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just ordered mine last night. I have been waiting for a case like this for a while. Im glad a manufacturer finally listened and created an appealing one piece case designed for the extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

My otterbox commuter fit pretty good with the extended battery, just had to remove the battery cover to get it to fit a bit better. But I don't use a case on my phone anymore. They're too Damn ugly!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

mechgamer123 said:


> My otterbox commuter fit pretty good with the extended battery, just had to remove the battery cover to get it to fit a bit better. But I don't use a case on my phone anymore. They're too Damn ugly!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I agree with cases being ugly, but this ringke case is an exception for me. However, the fact that it wont really protect it in a fall has me leaning towards going naked: I never drop my phone (but now that i said that.... lol)


----------



## timespan (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, this is awesome. I already have a case but I am buying one from them just to support them. Its awesome when companies actually listen to their customers.

Free shipping too!


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Says they're sold out now, and I have to get put on a waiting list? :|

EDIT: I just emailed them and they replied with 10 minutes telling me to try again, and now it works. I love this company.


----------



## element192 (Jan 13, 2012)

Seidio sells the Surface case that is made for the OEM extended battery, I've been using it for about 3 weeks now and it's worked out just fine. I use it in combination with the Rearth Ringbo Ultimate Clear Plus screen protector. These two items work perfectly together because the snap down case "holds down" the edges of the screen protector which tends to be the biggest flaw with the dry applications. Just another option for people, luckily I've been running very stable ROM's and don't require frequent battery changes which I'm sure this Seidio case wouldn't do well with because of it's snap on design.
http://www.seidioonline.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-surface-case-black-p/csr2ssgnlx-bk.htm


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

I almost paid someone to paint my gnex white, but this will do just fine. Pre-ordered!


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

Got mine today
Here are comparison pics of the original Ringke Slim vs the revised Ringke Slim

This is on my LTE gNex, extended battery with the battery door removed.
Note how the top end of the phone does not go all the way into the case as it's meant to.


















































































Here is the New version meant for LTE with extended battery+battery door ON
































































The GSM version on my LTE phone was really nice... although it did just start developing cracks(known issue) because of the stress from the impropper fit

This new version fits perfect. It adds a hair of thickness since the hump that contours to the stock battery door hump is now filled in.
It can be seen here










Hope this helps some of you out


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

PB&J said:


> Got mine today
> Here are comparison pics of the original Ringke Slim vs the revised Ringke Slim
> 
> This is on my LTE gNex, extended battery with the battery door removed.
> ...


Can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

PB&J said:


> Got mine today
> Here are comparison pics of the original Ringke Slim vs the revised Ringke Slim
> 
> This is on my LTE gNex, extended battery with the battery door removed.
> ...


Is that the matter black? If so Can you post a picture of the back? My order of a white and chrome came in today, and im thinking of returning the white for black.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Just got mine today! Using the Alpine white variant and couldn't be happier! Considering getting the black one too! These cases rock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

chino0131 said:


> Just got mine today! Using the Alpine white variant and couldn't be happier! Considering getting the black one too! These cases rock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

Received mine yesterday and it is very nice. The case fits very snug (a perfect fit imo), and it is very durable. My package also came with a screen protector.


----------

